# Different ASIO devices for Input and Output



## tobcar (Apr 9, 2014)

I have built an active theater system using JRiver (v20). My sound card is an SSL MX 4:16 linked to a MaxiXtrem64 PCI-card.

The system contains no physical filters, Jriver filters digitally and outputs sound to 13 separate amplifier channels (5 x tweeter, 5 x midrange, 2 x mid bass, 1 x sub)

This gives me complete control over crossovers, eq & delays and works great, but I don't have room correction yet!

I need Jriver in the signal chain, because I can't play sound through the speakers without it. This works fine in the sense that Jriver can act as an ASIO sound card, so REW can play sweeps etc through the speakers, no problem. I have a calibrated Mic and micamp hooked up to the SSL, and I can record sound over ASIO using for instance Reaper.

Here comes the problem: I can only select ONE Asio soundcard for REW. I need to use Jriver for output and the SSL for input.

I've been playing around the the Java drivers and I am able to output sound over Java/WDM, but I can't seem to get WDM microphone input to work.

Can anyone see a way to combine ASIO input from the SSL with playback through Jriver? Playback can be either ASIO or WDM but even SSL support accessing my computer remotely have been unable to get WDM microphone input to work.

Any ideas?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That's partly an ASIO limitation, input and output need to be on the same device. You may be able to get around it by using ASIO4All, which creates a pseudo ASIO device that can have input and output on different devices.


----------

